# Make my own ceiling tiles?



## Sean's mom (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,
I am working on finishing our basement. I want to do the ceiling grid system that is flush mount (headroom is an issue - but we still need to be able to access pipes, etc). It seems to me that ceiling tiles are real expensive. The real nice ones are way up there in price. Has anyone ever made their own? Can you take a 4 x 8 sheet of 6mm prefinished panelling and rip it down to 2x 2 tiles and then just lay those in the grid system?
Has anyone tried this?
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

yes you can if you want to. you can also buy sheets of drywall and cut them into 2x2 squares and use them also, painted of course. they will deaden the sound too.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May want to run that idea past your building inspector. May not meet local fire codes.
If you do it I'd suggest staining and sealing it while it was still in 4 X 8 sheets.


----------



## Sean's mom (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks! I never even thought of drywal, that would be easy and inexpensive. I will have to check on the drywall weight, I think the grid system I am looking at is limited to 1.25 pounds per square foot.

And the panels I was looking at are standard prefinished wall panelling, if their ok for walls would the fire code be different for ceiling?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

With living space above it may be. Only one way to find out.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Many places do not allow wood panelling. Even though you can buy it at the store.
1/2" drywall is about 1.7lbs/SF so it is to heavy.
Their is a lightweight 1/2" that may work.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

also how much will a 2' by 4' panel sag?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Use the lightweight 1/2" drywall as suggested, cut it into 2' x 2' squares, and buy commercial grid at a drop ceiling supplier and you'll be fine.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Sean's mom (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for all of the advice. I'll let you know how it turns out?


----------

